# Best Nano Rimless Aquarium



## b0b95 (Jul 11, 2010)

I am looking for an aquarium for some shrimp and nerites. Anywhere from 4-8 gallons is perfect. What brand is ideal. Cheaper is definetly preferable.


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

Mr Aqua 7.5g cube. I love mine. Way better deal than ADA.


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

best does not equal cheap. so basically the most expensive is ADA and ADA=BEST


----------



## b0b95 (Jul 11, 2010)

okay, i understand that ADA is the elite brand but what specificly makes it so great


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

IMO there is nothing better about it. It's just a status thing. It bears the name of the most respected person in aquascaping so it carries a hefty pricetag. Many of the ADA products are superior to their competition but, a glass box is a glass box. Some will say it has better clarity but I can see my scape just fine in my Mr Aqua.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

I like my Finnex, it's a 4 gallon. You can get the tank alone for $18.


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

silicone job is better edges align better. It just depends on how nice you want the tank to be. Yes a glass box is a glass box. I think the ony ones that are haters are the ones that dont have one.


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

RWalleyTX said:


> silicone job is better edges align better. It just depends on how nice you want the tank to be. Yes a glass box is a glass box. I think the ony ones that are haters are the ones that dont have one.


 Not a hater, just very happy with my tank. Silicone job is great. If you have an ADA more power to you. I just prefer to save $ for other things :icon_bigg


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

Fluval EBI, cheap, everything you need. 8 gallons. WIN:biggrin:


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

10galfornow said:


> Fluval EBI, cheap, everything you need. 8 gallons. WIN:biggrin:


^
Hehe FTW!


----------



## Dr. Acula (Oct 14, 2009)

There is some validity to saying a glass box is a glass box. Regardless of which brand of aquarium you pick, you'll be able to see and appreciate a nice 'scape, plants, and fish. Most every brand of rimless tanks, too, have much better silicone jobs than you see in AGA tanks or the like. You'll likely be happy with any of them.

However, to say that the only difference between ADA and the rest is the name is just not true. I just got my first ADA tank not a week ago, and it is an amazing tank. Very clear glass, the edges align perfectly, and the silicone is just not really visible at all. I also have a Mr. Aqua tank, and have seen the fluval line and others set up at the LFS, and there is no doubt that ADA is just a better quality.

Having said all that, though, do I think ADA is the best value? Definitely not. If you just want a nice rimless tank, pick from the other brands and you'll be happy with what you get. If you want to spend the extra money for whatever reason to get the absolute best, go with ADA.


----------



## joshh (Dec 9, 2008)

I agree with Dr. Acula. I bought a used ada a couple years ago and it still outshines my newest fluval and mr aquas. I like them all though, so doesn't really matter.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

I have to agree all the other tanks are good. But you cannot compare ADA to mr. aqua. You can compare Do!aqua to Mr. aqua though. Recently Mr.Aqua created a cube tank with thicker high clarity glass. But the price went up and its only $15- $20 less than ADA. Why not get an ADA that has better quality control and a warranty for a couple bucks more.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

+1. My thoughts exactly. Its a nano, the extra $20 is worth it. If were were talking big tanks, then it would be a different story.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

b0b95 said:


> okay, i understand that ADA is the elite brand but what specificly makes it so great


Superior glass and very high quality seams and workmanship. If you set them side by side you'll see the difference. 

Most people are happy with a mr aqua or similar tank, but when you put them side by side you will see the difference.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

in terms of the "everything you need" setups I would go with an Ebi or Flora, they are great little tanks.


----------



## itchy201 (May 9, 2011)

10galfornow said:


> Fluval EBI, cheap, everything you need. 8 gallons. WIN:biggrin:


I agree but I would remove the fake rock background on them.


----------



## Inkling (Feb 11, 2011)

itchy201 said:


> I agree but I would remove the fake rock background on them.


Yep...I love my Fluval Flora (and so do my shrimpies), but the first thing I did was rip out that vile, fake rock background.


----------



## tnt808 (May 6, 2011)

ADA all the way!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

ADA mini m. It is hands down the best nano aquarium you can buy without having something custom made. Their high quality glass sounds gimmicky until you see it next to a normal aquarium, it is on another level completely. Expensive yes, but if you can afford it I would definitely get it. Skip the light though.

-Andrew


----------

